# is this any good ?



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

This is a complementary feeding stuff for feeding to rabbits. The feeding rate will depend on the size and level of supplementary vegetables and hay. Ingredients - Flaked peas, grass pellets, whole oats, flaked maize, extruded biscuits, extruded locust beans, flaked wheat, whole wheat, herbs.

Nutritional Analysis - Protein 12.5%, Oil 2.5%, Ash 4.3%, Fibre 6.6%, Vitamins A, D3, E and Copper.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone alive


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I'm alive..well I think I am!
It looks really appetising doesnt it? I have to say I have tried to find food for mice with out those dreaded Grass pellets with no success apart from some rabbit mix I think it is Burgess' natural or something on those lines but PAH didnt do a big enough sack and to get it delivered from an internet order was going to cost more than the food! Don't know about your mice but mine love to leave the grass pellets! Apart from the pellets I'd say it seems fine...see what someone else says


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say save your money.In my experience they don't like pellets,the biscuits in rabbit mix,locust beans and to a lesser extent maize and peas.If you feed this you will be chucking a lot of uneaten food away when you clean out,money down the drain.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I throw quite a bit out anyway due to my mice being fussy buggers 

they are on the rat muslie at Pets at home at the moment but it prices are rising so much im having to change it.

I mix the [email protected] RM in with wild bird seed.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I know its not cheap but try adding some dried dog food to it, mine love it! and they dont need much so should last a while


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I know its not cheap but try adding some dried dog food to it, mine love it! and they dont need much so should last a while


Any dried food ? or do you have a personal fav ?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well my hubby went a could only find one and its not cheap 'James wellbeloved puppy' but have been told any will do so next time I am getting a cheaper alternative


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can buy 'straights' from farm shops meant for horses in 20kg sacks. We use things like oats, barley and mixed flake (barley, maize and pea) as part of our food.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> You can buy 'straights' from farm shops meant for horses in 20kg sacks. We use things like oats, barley and mixed flake (barley, maize and pea) as part of our food.


They sell that on the website i found this food.

http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/STRAIGHTS/c ... AIGHTS.asp


----------

